# Staples SP2107W 22" LCD with Savage 4?



## Superdos (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello TSF, it's been a while!

I'm currently away from my home for the week and during this week I'm borrowing a Staples SP2107W 22" Widescreen WSXGA+ Flat Panel. The native resolution is 1680x1050 and it hooks up to my traveling/secondary main computer through the VGA port. I Do not have a DVI port available on my card. my problem is that I cannot get the flat panel to display it's native resolution at all. There was no driver disk with the flat panel, I've tried switching monitor drivers around, and I have the latest driver for my video card, which is actually from Microsoft... The date on S3's driver for the Savage 4 is from about a year earlier and does not have a digital signature appended to it.

Here are the basic specs of this computer:

*CPU: Intel Celeron Processor @ 502Mhz 
Memory: 512MB**Video Adapter: S3 Savage4 16MB* 
_--(Currently at 1280x1024/32-bit/60hz and very blurry in many places)_
*OS: Microsoft Windows XP SP3
Sound Card: ES1373 PCI
NIC #1 NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
NIC #2 Intel EtherExpress Pro/10+ ISA Ethernet Adapter (PnP) :normal:* 
_If any more information is required about the computer or the flat panel please tell me._


I seriously can't see why the display wouldn't work at 1680x1050; it just makes no sense. Does the S3 Savage4 not have enough memory to display the resolution? Or is it that it does, but it's too old to display it at a WSXGA+ res? The computer this monitor was originally hooked up to also interfaced with it through the VGA port and was able to do the resolution fine... but I believe the display adapter was a bit newer than mine right now. If that's the case, I'm not really in a position to go out and get a new one. Can anyone help? :sigh:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It probably is to old to support the resolution. And doesn't have enough ram as well.


----------



## Superdos (Jun 6, 2008)

emosun said:


> It probably is to old to support the resolution. And doesn't have enough ram as well.



Ahh, I thought so. Seeing as I don't have an extra video card with me, I guess I'm screwed for the moment. :sigh:

I guess I have a couple better cards at home someplace. I could always try another 16MB card I have lying around too, maybe it'll support it 

Anyway, I thank you for telling me that and I'll look into it as time goes on. :smile:


----------

